# North Dakota ducks? (Devils Lake)



## Seegreen (Aug 16, 2012)

We go on a duck hunting trip every year around middle of october to the Devils Lake area (mostly south of Devils Lake). Anyone have any reports out of that area? Water levels, ducks, geese, etc? Would really help us out with our plans. Thanks!


----------



## Feathers (Oct 27, 2011)

There are no ducks, you better cancel your trip. 

Your post is about two and a half weeks early. Between hunting pressure and weather a lot will change in three weeks.

The water is up from last year which is about the only thing that will mean much at this point. You can find water levels for Devils with a google search.

Good luck on your trip!


----------



## Seegreen (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks. Yes I'm aware a lot will change, mostly worried about water levels. Last year we didn't even make the trip because our source up in ND told us there wasn't much water. Hoping for a solid trip!


----------



## birddogin (Sep 27, 2013)

good ducks in the devils lake area towrds 94 more its hit and miss a lot of slews have just dried up


----------

